# GTR and child seats?



## indus (Mar 29, 2009)

Hello.

Does anybody have infomation on whether child seats fit easily into the back of the GTR?

Can it be specified with Isofix fittings in the rear?

Many thanks, and sorry if this has been done before


----------



## atcler (Jun 6, 2008)

Yes, there are isofix mountings in the back! I just bought the porsche :chuckle: junior isofix seat - because it has a kind of black edition look


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

thread elsewhere posted by Big Nige

I am too lazy to find it for you


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

the search tool gives this

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/101860-isofix-child-seat.html


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Has anybody heard of any plans to have GT-R branded child seats?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

in carbon only, with heat reflecting underside, £2500 to you


----------



## atcler (Jun 6, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> in carbon only, with heat reflecting underside, £2500 to you


and voided warranty if a child is in it


----------



## ZXTTdriver (Jul 26, 2003)

I'm dying the hear from anyone with an R35 and child seats - I still think that there's a serious problem with the angle of the kids legs from below the knee - you have to lift the base of the seat up to make space for their little legs or else they'll be sticking straight out forwards and using more space than an adult with bent legs.

There have been a number of threads on here, but no conclusive post from someone who uses the back seats for kids as far as I know.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

my 4 week old son fits in fine in his baby chair..

but the seatbelt only just clips in..


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Some usefull info here at NAGTROC

The backseat - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

As soon as there is a UK spec demonstrator over here, I'm taking a three year old, and (by then) a 2 week old, and a wife, and obviously two kid car seats to see if they fit! There will be a forward facing seat and a rear facing baby seat to fit. I'm 6ft4, my wife 5ft8. It's going to be an interesting experiment to do, and I'll post the pictures on here!!!
Might not fit.....


----------



## ZXTTdriver (Jul 26, 2003)

tomgtr said:


> Some usefull info here at NAGTROC
> 
> The backseat - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club


Someone has very usefully posted a picture on this thread from NAGTROC, but it shows the issue I've been talking about - look how high his baby seat is compared to the standard seat alongside. I'm sure he's packed it up above the bucket seat. By doing this you can fit a child in with space for their legs to dangle in front of their seat. 

For a slightly older child in a booster you still need to raise the seat up enough to acheive this.

My son is 8 and 130cm tall, and he doesn't fit in the back of the GTR comfortably at all! I'm going to have to fit a booster for him about 6 inches above the level of the seat base.


----------



## indus (Mar 29, 2009)

Many thanks, I'll have a good look at those links when I get home


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

BigNige said:


> As soon as there is a UK spec demonstrator over here, I'm taking a three year old, and (by then) a 2 week old, and a wife, and obviously two kid car seats to see if they fit! There will be a forward facing seat and a rear facing baby seat to fit. I'm 6ft4, my wife 5ft8. It's going to be an interesting experiment to do, and I'll post the pictures on here!!!
> Might not fit.....


No bloody pics please of chopped off legs!!!:nervous:

I convinced my wife our 2 year old daughter would fit so any stories confirming this welcome. Any stories telling the oposite not welcome till delivery is made! (delivery of the car!)


----------



## bigfra (Jan 19, 2008)

BigNige said:


> As soon as there is a UK spec demonstrator over here, I'm taking a three year old, and (by then) a 2 week old, and a wife, and obviously two kid car seats to see if they fit! There will be a forward facing seat and a rear facing baby seat to fit. I'm 6ft4, my wife 5ft8. It's going to be an interesting experiment to do, and I'll post the pictures on here!!!
> Might not fit.....



Whoa,that will deffo not work!!


----------



## indus (Mar 29, 2009)

Reading through the links it seems very very difficult to be able to get two small children (age 2 and 1) in the back seats, with a 6ft driver up front.

Not suprising really, as it is a coupe, but some coupes obviously have more space in the back than others.

Interestingly one of the NA members says its only marginally more room than his previous 911. 
Even more interestingly, I have mates with 911s who swear they can get both kids in the back


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> I have mates with 911s who swear they can get both kids in the back


yes but will they ever walk again?

that said J Fuggles was in the back for a 160mile round trip and lived in my R35 with a 5'10 in the front


----------



## obzi (Feb 19, 2008)

I have a 911 and i've transported an adult male (around 5'8) on a 100 mile journey, you couldn't do that in the GTR.
My girls are 10 and 12 yrs old and regularly do the journey, reasonable comfort and a small but significant amount of legroom where they can actually move their legs.

When i sat in the back of the GTR at the Geneva launch (i'm 5'10) i realised that even a 5 minute journey wouldn't be safe, my head was right up touching the glass due to the steep rake of the rear screen.
One bump on the road and your heads going through it!

I got my 12 yr old to sit in the back of a GTR here in the UK and she was fine for space around her torso, head, etc but the problem lies in the seat base being too long.
It means with me driving it would be virtually impossible for her to sit behind me and move her legs, they'd be pinned in and i'm not even sure how comfortable my 10yr old would be.

It'd be worth trying an upholsterer if they can do anything, the seat overhangs the base slightly (if i remember right) and so cutting it down could be possible.

For a big and quite long car i think it's a real shame, and at the moment it's a nail in the coffin for me.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

As posted, the big issue is the seat base, it is far too deep and leaves almost no legroom. I am slightly under 6ft and when I sit in the front there is about two inches legroom in the back behind me. The reason the 911 has far far more legroom is that the seat-base is much much smaller. I used to travel regularly with two female adults in the back who were 5ft 3, who travelled for 25 miles or more without any issues.

I'd love to hear from people who have managed to get their kids in the back with booster seats.


----------



## ZXTTdriver (Jul 26, 2003)

Obzi and Guy -
Finally I've found some other people who appreciate the problem! I was going to see if I could have an alternative seat base made to replace the standard ones. It would need to be higher up and much shorter to create a comfortable angle for a smaller person's knee to bend.
I'm struggling to find any companies who could make a decent job of this, so if you find one please let me know!


----------



## indus (Mar 29, 2009)

obzi said:


> I have a 911 and i've transported an adult male (around 5'8) on a 100 mile journey, you couldn't do that in the GTR.
> My girls are 10 and 12 yrs old and regularly do the journey, reasonable comfort and a small but significant amount of legroom where they can actually move their legs.
> 
> When i sat in the back of the GTR at the Geneva launch (i'm 5'10) i realised that even a 5 minute journey wouldn't be safe, my head was right up touching the glass due to the steep rake of the rear screen.
> ...


Thats interesting. So you're saying that its easier to fit two children in the back of a 911 rather than a GTR. Do you think that would still apply if the kids needed child seats?

Tbh, I'd rather have a 911 turbo anyway, I just thought the GTR might be more practical. 

Thanks


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

indus said:


> Thats interesting. So you're saying that its easier to fit two children in the back of a 911 rather than a GTR.


Surprising, but absolutely true, based on my experience.

Shame as the R32-R34 GTRs had far more rear legroom. I had Dino (DCD on here) in the back of my R34 all the way to the 'ring and he's about 6' 6'' tall.


----------



## indus (Mar 29, 2009)

Guy said:


> Surprising, but absolutely true, based on my experience.
> 
> Shame as the R32-R34 GTRs had far more rear legroom. I had Dino (DCD on here) in the back of my R34 all the way to the 'ring and he's about 6' 6'' tall.


Thanks


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Well if the kids don't like it then lock them in the boot ... or leave them at a service area :chuckle:


----------



## obzi (Feb 19, 2008)

I've just measured the distance in my 911 from the edge of the back seat to back of drivers seat (the gap for legs) and it's 5 1/2 inches. (14cms)

That's with 5ft 10 me in a reasonable driving, i doubt very much the GTR has anywhere near that.

I contacted a couple of local upholsterers who are willing to have a look as soon as there's a GTR handy at the dealership, the general opinion is if there's an overhang it shouldn't be that difficult.

However, I think locking them in the boot is still the best suggestion so far.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

I looked at the seat in detail in Geneva and there was no overhang of the cushion and the cushion itself seemed quite thin, so I'm not sure changing the seat-base will achieve much (that was my thought also). The problem is that the metal beneath the seat takes up too much space and is to deep and high.

Good luck in checking in more detail though.


----------

